# Westminster Kennel Club Television Coverage



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait for Westminster. Love watching all the dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting that!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Guess what I'm doing on Monday night 

FYI for Toronto area Rogers digital members it is on at:
Day 1 coverage: Feb 15, 8-11PM on channels 79, 245 & 534
Day 1 coverage: Feb 16, 12-3AM, 8-11AM and 2-5PM on channels 245 & 534
Day 2 coverage: Feb 16, 8-11PM on channels 245, 251 & 534
Day 2 coverage: Feb 17, 8-11PM on channels 245 & 534


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I already have it TIVOed. We'll be away over the long weekend so I will miss it on Monday and I have agility class on Tuesday. So I have to watch it a little delayed. Maybe I can do a marathon watching on Wednesday!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you for posting that! I can't wait to watch it! I'm going to have to tape it,thanks again!!!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I really need to find someone where I can watch Tuesday nights coverage. I actually do not own a TV


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> Thanks for posting. I really need to find someone where I can watch Tuesday nights coverage. I actually do not own a TV


WOW!! I admire you and others that dont own a TV...i waste soooo much time with it on. 
We have a TV and radio in every room except the bathroom!:doh:


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> WOW!! I admire you and others that dont own a TV...i waste soooo much time with it on.
> We have a TV and radio in every room except the bathroom!:doh:


 
When I was still married my ex and I had several fight about having a TV in the bedroom. Never ever! I watch shows on hulu.com but mainly during winter. Once spring comes around you are lucky if you even find me on a bulletin board. I rather enjoy the outdoors, go hiking, take the pups to the lake or just enjoy a nice evening on the patio with a good glass of wine and a book


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wow - next week would be perfect time to have a cold & HAVE to lay around/stay inside - Olympics & Westminister!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I get to go on Monday wih a fiend who used to show Borzoi! I wish I was going on Tues to see the goldens but I am so excited anyway since I have been dying to go in person for years to see all the action!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I get to go on Monday wih a fiend who used to show Borzoi! I wish I was going on Tues to see the goldens but I am so excited anyway since I have been dying to go in person for years to see all the action!


Lucky Duck!!
Have a great time Cindy!


----------

